# Treats for Kong's & Activity toys



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

I have read some posts here and there that mention what people use, but I thought I would start a thread topic on it specifically. 

I am bringing Dutch hom on Tuesday and want to be ready with "stuffing" to put in the toys to keep him occupied while I am crate / X pen training him as I work out of the house 2-3 days a week. I have a nanny with my kids that can check on him throughout the day in the X pen with occasional play, but don't want to rely on that because she is busy "working" with my kids! lol. I am hoping to work from home for a full week (kind of Puppy FMLA) lol...so I can work on training.

I already bought the small Kong, but wonder what to put in it since the "stuff" to buy to put it in doesn't look very healthy (nor do I want to be scraping nasty half licked peanut butter stuffing out of it every day).:blink:

What other activity toys do you like?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I recently purchased a kong too, and I didn't really like putting peanutbutter or anything creamy inside, it's tricky to clean it out afterwards. So I put little pieces of dry treats, one of them is Pure Bites freeze dried cheddar cheese. You just have to break the pieces to make them smaller so they fit. But I didn't like how it was really hard for her to get them out because of the wierd shape in the ends. 
I don't know if you've seen these, but they're small fist sized plastic bottles from the gum Eclipse. The bottle is see through plastic and it has a small square opening lid where one gum at a time comes out. Well I got the idea of using that empty can, and filling it with pieces of dry treats and just leaving that small opening. Well Cici loves it! Even more than the kong. I still think kongs are great, but for now this bottle is her favorite! (but I just realized it might not be a good idea to give unsupervised, I give it to Cici while I'm watching her so nothing has happened, but the lid could fall off and be a choking hazard if your pup is a strong biter)
I also got her the doggy puzzles, they sell various ones on eBay, and stores like Marshall's or Ross (other places too but I find these more affordable). I got her the one where it has these blocks that slide to the sides and I hide treats under them in the holes, and the other half of the puzzle is two lids that are opened by turning a lever thing. Those are the most difficult for her and she gives up. I would suggest the ones that just have blocks on top that the dog has to slide or knock over . 

Goodluck with your cutie!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a couple but don't use them often since they are messy. Lilly and Daisy end up needing a face wash afterwards. When I have used them I put kibble in and put peanut butter in the opening to keep the kibble from falling out.

If you find something you like let us know what you find.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

In the kong toy, the malts like cheese with the treats that Kong sells.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Could you freeze kibble in there with just water?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I put kibble in, cover the hole with peanut butter and then freeze it. This way he has to spend a long time licking the frozen peanut butter.


----------

